# Worlds Blackest Black



## lesvaches (2/2/19)

I am going to need to repaint my Ohm Boy Rage sometime in the future and came across the worlds blackest black paint that absorbs 98-99% of visible light:

£25 for 150ml's

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/2/19)

That looks cool

My Minikin could do with some of that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (2/2/19)

At that price you’d better buy a new Rage!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/2/19)

The problem is what % is other black paints? If say for example Dulux matt black is 96%, is it really worth the money for extra 2% that nobody will notice?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (2/2/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> The problem is what % is other black paints? If say for example Dulux matt black is 96%, is it really worth the money for extra 2% that nobody will notice?


Dulux has a terrible matt black due to the nano-mattifiers that they use compared to Vantablack, capable of absorbing 99.96%. But it is very pricey, This is just a kick starter and is supposed to retail for £10.


----------

